# Canadian Coast Guard rescues reality TV stars attempting NW Passage on jetskis



## CougarKing (14 Sep 2013)

Good job to the crew of the CGS _Sir Wilfred Laurier_.

National Post link



> *Reality TV stars crossing Northwest Passage on jet skis forced to cancel Arctic trek after costly rescue*
> 
> Two fanciful expeditions to cross the Northwest Passage — one on jet skis, the other in a rowboat — have been turned back after crews found that their path through the Canadian Arctic was blocked by ice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Sep 2013)

Wait for it.

Gore and his global warming freaks are about to become Global cooling freaks.  

Anyone caught out there legitimately (hunting, fishing, etc) should be entitled to free rescue.

These assholes should be charged to the hilt.

And made to pay, under a bench warrant.


----------

